# SS 26.11.16 - Bax #4



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Arnold Bax (1883 - 1953)*

Symphony No. 4

1. Allegro moderato
2. Lento moderato - Piu mosso - Poco largemente - Tempo I
3. Allegro - Allegro scherzando - Piu largamente - Vivo

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Posting this one a little early because of the Thanksgiving Holiday here in the states. Hope everyone will find time to join in.
I'll be listening to:









David Lloyd-Jones/Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall gives this version my attention this weekend


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

I also chose Thomson/Ulster Orchestra. So far, it is the only recording that I have of this work, so I can't compare it with others.

It is a shame that Bax is somewhat neglected these days, particularly in the concert hall. His symphonies strike a good balance between modern innovation and accessibility. No. 4, in particular, seems like it should be a crowd pleaser; with its colorful orchestration, it would sound great in a concert hall.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Lotsa Bax lately. I do need to listen to my Bryden Thomson set more often.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 90335
> 
> I shall gives this version my attention this weekend


I am with Haydn man this time.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

The underrated Vernon Handley at the helm of the BBC Philharmonic for me this weekend.

It always nice to see a British Composer pop up here. They get so little attention (unless they happen to be called Vaughan Williams, Elgar or Britten) even in England.

Bax was one of the first British Composers I explored after the two former Composers named previously (the other being his contemporary York Bowen whose Concertos are superb, unlike his symphonies). I have heard some symphonic works under the baton of Bryden Thomson but none of the Symphonies. How are Thomson's recordings?

Neither Del Mar, Leppard nor Fredman recorded the Fourth sadly but I do enjoy the recordings by Handley and Lloyd-Jones. As I'm working this weekend so I'll only have time for one (undisturbed) performance so I'm going with Handley's excellent recording.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

starthrower said:


> Lotsa Bax lately. I do need to listen to my Bryden Thomson set more often.


Yep, Bryden box here I come


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Via YT, *Bax*: Symphony 4 w. BBC PO/Handley (Chandos). Recorded December 19, 2002 at Studio 7, New Broadcasting House, Manchester. Recording Engineer: Stephen Rinker.


----------



## Border Collie (Mar 9, 2016)

I love Bax but certainly prefer the Handley versions. Although I wouldn't be without the Thomson as well! No idea what the Naxos recording is like.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Weird Heather said:


> I also chose Thomson/Ulster Orchestra. So far, it is the only recording that I have of this work, so I can't compare it with others.
> 
> It is a shame that Bax is somewhat neglected these days, particularly in the concert hall. His symphonies strike a good balance between modern innovation and accessibility. No. 4, in particular, seems like it should be a crowd pleaser; with its colorful orchestration, it would sound great in a concert hall.


He isn't neglected on this thread . It seems like we have a Bax snoozer every other week


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Triplets said:


> He isn't neglected on this thread . It seems like we have a Bax snoozer every other week


Snoozer? Boo! Hiss!

(Spoken, of course, with a due sense of goodwill toward the non-Bax fans.)


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm listening to the Naxos recording.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Triplets said:


> He isn't neglected on this thread . It seems like we have a Bax snoozer every other week


We have had 4 in the last 27 weeks. Symphonies 6, 3, 7 and 4 all received a large number of votes. I can tell you though that there will be no more Bax in the next 30 weeks or so that have been mapped out.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Bryden Thomson & the Ulster Orchestra for me.










I know & like the Handley version as well. But Thomson gets my blue ribbon.


----------

